# panting dog



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It could be a lot of things in addition to what you described. For example, some dogs pant when in pain or anxious (thunderstorms, separation issues, general stress), others pant due to cardiac issues, some pant due to difficulties processing humidity inside or outside. It's worth talking with your vet about. Our dog's excessive panting was investigated and we discovered some mitral valve issues after an echocardiogram the vet ordered.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You didn't mention his age or where you are located. 
I noticed my Bridge boy started panting more as he got older. The heat seemed to bother him more as he aged and he developed arthritis which caused some pain and discomfort, for which he'd pant. A vet check will help you figure out why he's panting and if it's a serious issue, just the heat, or that he's aging and developing senior issues.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

No, it's really not normal.

Could be pain, stress, or anxiety.

Or, if the weather suddenly got warmer, he may not have adjusted yet. We just had a couple days of 90+ after an uncharacteristically cool winter/spring and Quiz has been walking around the house panting.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Please call your vet if there is no observable reason for the panting--hot,exercise, etc--especially if this is a new behavior. Goldens do pant a lot because they are big and have a lot of fur, but too much is worrisome.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Please let us know how your boy is doing.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My dog is a panter - always has been - but I have always been able to determine a "normal" pant from a "something is wrong" pant. It's shallower, and seems pained. It usually indicates discomfort - a sick tummy and a need to go outside, for example. She also panted and shook last month when she went through her belly troubles. 

I would have your dog checked out. To me, it indicates something is not right - and it might be something treatable. I hope your guy's okay.


----------



## cheryl-jake (Jan 15, 2008)

sorry he's 5 and we live in sask canada, the weather has gotten warmer from our cold winter but I'm starting to wonder if he is just anxious or disturbed, he doesn't do it all day but I just wondered about it


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget ( 7 months old) pants from time to time too. He has been cleared by a canine cardiologist and our vet said not be be concerned because he seems to be healthy otherwise. Our other goldens didn't pant much until they were seniors.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Seems anything over 73 degrees and Piper will start to pant. 
When she does get warm she'll either lay down on the tiles in the bathroom or go down to the cool floor in the basement.


----------



## thomasss (Dec 11, 2013)

My 3 yr old pants every now and then , but my vet attributes it to heat. It does not last long; sometimes it happens at night !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

My boy Artemis is a panter, always has been. If he's awake, he's panting at any temperature above 60 degrees. He's been seen several times recently at Cornell for an unrelated problem (the vets opinion) and they weren't concerned with the panting, although there are some diseases that cause excessive panting, so if you are concerned, an eval by your vet is a good step.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

